# lousy printing



## deweylovem (Sep 28, 2007)

We have Iphone 5s and 7 plus. Both print photos from the HP envy 4500 printer and they are all 4x6 in size and shaded. What can be done?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

If the photos are printed using a normal PC, is the quality any better? How are you trying to print these photos from the iPhones?


----------



## deweylovem (Sep 28, 2007)

I chose a photo on the phone and select print. The same photo prints fine from the PC to the same network printer


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

It may be the application that you are using to print. If the printer is an HP, then use the HP printer app. If it's an Epson, then use their app. And so on.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Printing from memory is slightly better than from a camera. For really pro results, download to the PC, then use an editing program. To bad Google discontinued Picasso.


----------



## deweylovem (Sep 28, 2007)

I am using the HP app for my HP printer. There does not seem to be any page on the phone when printing to edit the print quality.


----------

